# The drying rack is full



## BrentWin (Aug 20, 2013)

.............and I'm still behind!

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF0261_zpsb25e6050.jpg


----------



## kazuma78 (Aug 20, 2013)

Oh boy! Is that some tulipwood and ebony I see? haha those all look great! Someday I hope to have the time to turn some of my own.


----------



## JonLanier (Aug 20, 2013)

I wish I knew and understood how these things work and are made. I'd love to get into making them.


----------



## BrentWin (Aug 21, 2013)

goslin99 said:


> Brent, so you use a separate tone board?



At this point, I am turning down Echo poly inserts. 

I am working on my own boards and have them in the hands of a few locals for evaluation. When I am completely satisfied with them, I will put them out to the public.


----------



## BrentWin (Aug 21, 2013)

kazuma78 said:


> Oh boy! Is that some tulipwood and ebony I see? haha those all look great! Someday I hope to have the time to turn some of my own.



The three pieces on the front row right are yours. I couldn't stand to let the tulip wood set while I try and catch up. I had to play with it. It's really nice wood to work with. It's a little open grained, but will fill in with a couple more coats of spar.

The ebony closed reed predator is finishing like glass!

I should have these and your squirrel call finished by the end of next week and in the mail. I'll keep you posted.

The cocobolo calls on the front left will be the last I ever make. My forearms, wrists and neck are covered with a rash and feel like they are on fire this morning. :sad:


----------



## kazuma78 (Aug 21, 2013)

BrentWin said:


> The three pieces on the front row right are yours. I couldn't stand to let the tulip wood set while I try and catch up. I had to play with it. It's really nice wood to work with. It's a little open grained, but will fill in with a couple more coats of spar.
> 
> The ebony closed reed predator is finishing like glass!
> 
> ...



Man that sucks about the Cocobolo. I was cutting some last night and was alittle afraid of the same thing. Made sure I had a mask on so I didnt breathe it in. 
So that other dark chunk that I sent that the guy told me was Ebony, what do you think about it? Do you think its Ebony or a rosewood of some sort? The Ebony looks sweet, cant wait to check it out! Your calls always look so great


----------



## BrentWin (Aug 21, 2013)

kazuma78 said:


> BrentWin said:
> 
> 
> > The three pieces on the front row right are yours. I couldn't stand to let the tulip wood set while I try and catch up. I had to play with it. It's really nice wood to work with. It's a little open grained, but will fill in with a couple more coats of spar.
> ...



The other chunk looks like african blackwood to me. It may be one of the ebonys, there are several varieties so it's hard to tell what it is.

As far as the cocobolo, I always use a mask for any of the rosewood family (I should use it for everything). I had used coco before without a problem, but I have read that you can aquire a more severe reation with each use. I'm not going to push my luck beyond this.


----------



## kazuma78 (Aug 21, 2013)

BrentWin said:


> The other chunk looks like african blackwood to me. It may be one of the ebonys, there are several varieties so it's hard to tell what it is.



Thats definitely possible. Have you decided what to turn the squirrel call from yet?


----------



## BrentWin (Aug 21, 2013)

kazuma78 said:


> BrentWin said:
> 
> 
> > The other chunk looks like african blackwood to me. It may be one of the ebonys, there are several varieties so it's hard to tell what it is.
> ...



I don't know, what do you want. I normally make the acorn style out of cherry, or how about a traditional style squirrel call made from burnt hedge?


----------



## kazuma78 (Aug 21, 2013)

BrentWin said:


> I don't know, what do you want. I normally make the acorn style out of cherry, or how about a traditional style squirrel call made from burnt hedge?



Whatever you think! I was just curious. Since its for my fiancee maybe a piece with a nice grain pattern or something. It doesnt have to be anything fancy, just pretty, but I think she did like the one you made that looked like an acorn. She thought it was really cute. But honestly its up to you, your the one turning! haha


----------



## justturnin (Aug 21, 2013)

Wow, Those look great!!

Don't you fret on that Cocobolo, just send what you have to me and I will properly dispose of it for you.


----------



## BrentWin (Aug 21, 2013)

kazuma78 said:


> BrentWin said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know, what do you want. I normally make the acorn style out of cherry, or how about a traditional style squirrel call made from burnt hedge?
> ...



Acorn it is, tell her to consider it a wedding present.


----------



## kazuma78 (Aug 21, 2013)

BrentWin said:


> Acorn it is, tell her to consider it a wedding present.



I will for sure! Thanks so much!


----------



## BrentWin (Aug 21, 2013)

goslin99 said:


> BrentWin said:
> 
> 
> > goslin99 said:
> ...



Dave,

They fit a 5/8 collet chuck perfectly.


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 21, 2013)

goslin99 said:


> Nice. Time to make a collet chuck!



Maybe time for a tutorial!!


----------



## BrentWin (Aug 21, 2013)

Wildthings said:


> goslin99 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice. Time to make a collet chuck!
> ...



I will probably have time this weekend to make a turtorial on sleeving plastic inserts if anyone is interested.


----------

